# Ubuntu und das www



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2008)

Da ubuntu so hoch gejubelt wird, und es vlt nicht mal schlecht ist wenn man mit dem System "trainieren" kann, habe ich mirs mal installiert.

Die Installation war kein Thema, die hat wunderbar geklappt.
Aber danach ging irgendwie nicht mehr viel.

Man kanns benuzen, openOffice, etc.
Aber ne Internetverbindung DA hinzukiegen? Unmöglich!

Habs probiert, wie ubuntu es selbst vorschlägt.
Terminal aufgemacht, "sudo pppoeconf" eingegeben, mein Passwort bestätigt und dem Konfigurator gefolgt.
Also auch Anmeldename (t-online) und Passwort eingeben. Passiert aber rein gar nichts.
Habs dan über den Netzwekkonfigurator versucht. Fehlanzeige.
Vor einigen Monaten gings mit SuSe und dem dort integrierten YAST! ohne Probs.

Bin ich zu blöd oder mach ich was falsch.

Als System kommt ein MSI Laptop zum Einsatz.
Core2Duo (2GHz), 4 Gig RAM, 320GB Festplatte und Geforce 8400M G

MfG Pascal


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

Gehst du über WLAN ins Internet? Vielleicht brauchst du unter Ubuntu einen extra Treiber, während der bei Suse mitgeliefert ist.

Du könntest mal versuchen, über ein LAN-Kabel ins Internet zu gehen. Da du für den LAN-Port normalerweise keinen Treiber installieren musst, kannst du so Treiberprobleme ausschließen.

Wenn es für deinen WLAN-Stick keine Ubuntu-kompatiblen Treiber gibt, kannst du es mit Windows-Treibern und NDISwrapper probieren.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gehst du über WLAN ins Internet? Vielleicht brauchst du unter Ubuntu einen extra Treiber, während der bei Suse mitgeliefert ist.
> 
> Du könntest mal versuchen, über ein LAN-Kabel ins Internet zu gehen. Da du für den LAN-Port normalerweise keinen Treiber installieren musst, kannst du so Treiberprobleme ausschließen.
> 
> Wenn es für deinen WLAN-Stick keine Ubuntu-kompatiblen Treiber gibt, kannst du es mit Windows-Treibern und NDISwrapper probieren.



Habe nur ein stinknormales DSL-Modem über das ich via LAN-Port ins Internet gehe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht musst du irgendwas mit IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske, Port, etc. eingeben. Suse hat vielleicht das DSL-Modem automatisch erkannt und konfiguriert, während du bei Ubuntu alles manuell machen musst. Aber eigentlich wundert mich das, weil Ubuntu doch so sehr auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit ausgelegt ist.

Gibt es für das Modem Linux-Treiber? Wenn ja, dann kannst du es mal über USB versuchen.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Vielleicht musst du irgendwas mit IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske, Port, etc. eingeben. Suse hat vielleicht das DSL-Modem automatisch erkannt und konfiguriert, während du bei Ubuntu alles manuell machen musst. Aber eigentlich wundert mich das, weil Ubuntu doch so sehr auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Gibt es für das Modem Linux-Treiber? Wenn ja, dann kannst du es mal über USB versuchen.




Das ist ein normales Modem mit LAN Anschluss.
An diesem Lanport hängt ein dLAN Adapter von devolo der das Signal in mein Zimmer weiterreicht.
Dort angekommen geht es wiederum über einen dLAn Adapter direkt zum Netzwerkstecker.

Unter Vista hab ich nur meine Zugangsdaten von T-Online eingegeben und schon stand die Leitung.
Also nix mit Treibern


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Knfigurieren einer PPPoE-Verbindung unter Ubuntu ist im Moment wirklich noch etwas unkomfortabel. Das hängt u.a. damit zusammen, dass es diese Technik fast nur in Deutschland gibt und die meisten Leute hier über einen Router online gehen. Du bist also die Randgruppe einer Randgruppe, daher gibt es bisher nur dieses Konsolentool dafür. Du wirst einfach irgendetwas falsch da eingegeben haben.

In der Beta zur nächsten Version (die fertige erscheint noch im Oktober) ist allerdings ein grafisches Tool zur PPPoE-Konfiguration enthalten. Falls du keinen Intel  e1000e-Netzwerkadapter hast (der neue Treiber, den Intel für dieses Device unter Linux bereit gestellt hat, kann die Hardware beschädigen!), würde ich gleich auf diese Version gehen, da sie ja besonders für dich diesen recht großen Vorteil bietet. (Ich habe auch mal jemandem Internet über pppoeconf eingerichtet, und es hat so genervt, dass ich der Person am Ende einen alten Router von mir gegeben habe...)


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal OT: Wo sehe ich, ob ich so einen Adapter habe? Mein Laptop hat nen i810 Chipsatz (also ca. 2 Jahre alt).


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Oktober 2008)

OT zurück: Der Befehl "lspci" listet dir alle PCI(e)-Devices auf, die in deinem Gerät stecken. Und es gibt unter Gnome und KDE auch grafische Ansichten, nur dass die wohl kaum jemand verwendet.


----------



## dot (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie heiszt ueberhaupt das Modem?


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2008)

dot schrieb:


> Wie heiszt ueberhaupt das Modem?




Das ist ein Standart Telekom Modem, irgend eins aus der Teledat-Serie.
Wird, wie schon geschrieben, via LAN am PC angeschlossen.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

Dann reicht das eigentlich über die Kommandozeile zu konfigurieren, kein weiterer Stress mit doofen GUIs nötig. Sicher, dass du darin alles richtig beantwortet hast, und kein Schreibfehler drin?


----------



## dot (6. Oktober 2008)

- Bitte die Ausgabe von ifconfig posten
- Du beachtest beim Benutzernamen auch AnschlusserkennungT-Online-Nr0001@t-online.de? War doch so rum oder?
- Hast du Output in Form von Fehlermeldungen unter /var/log/pp*?


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2008)

dot schrieb:


> - Bitte die Ausgabe von ifconfig posten
> *i.M. nicht möglich, da mein Haupt PC an der Leine (WWW) hängt und mein Laptop läd
> 
> * - Du beachtest beim Benutzernamen auch AnschlusserkennungT-Online-Nr0001@t-online.de? War doch so rum oder?
> ...



Ich kuck, dass ich Morgen oder Übermorgen noch mal den Laptop ans www zu bringen. Dementsprechend auch Fehlermeldungen sammle.


----------



## master_j (20. Dezember 2008)

meine probleme schauen genauso aus, ich kriege keine Verbindung mit Innet, benutze einen Modem von Arcor, OS ist Hardy Huron.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Dezember 2008)

DSL-Verbindungen per PPPoE gibt es nur in Deutschland, daher wurde lange Zeit kein grafisches Konfigurationswerkzeug dafür angeboten. pppoeconf scheinen ja die meisten nicht bedienen zu können. Auf jeden Fall gibt es soweit ich weiß in Ubuntu seit "Intrepid Ibex" Unterstützung dafür per grafischer Oberfläche. Man kommt damit sogar ohne Umwege per UMTS ins Internet, da sollte PPPoE auch klappen.


----------



## master_j (18. Februar 2009)

Nach langen versuchen, mit neuestem Ubuntu ist die Verbindung fehlgeschlagen es liegt mit großem Wahrscheinlichkeit am altem Modem von Arcor (Arcor-DSL-Speed-Modem 50Z)


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Februar 2009)

Würdest du auch dazu sagen, was es für ein Modem ist? Eines, das du per Ethernet anschließt, sollte keine Probleme bereiten. USB-Modems sind oft einfach nicht vollwertig und emulieren Hardware per Treiber. Zudem sagt der Name nichts über das Gerät aus. Dass Arcor seinen Kleber auf das Gehäuse gesetzt hat, ist recht irrelevant, entscheidend ist die Hardware. Und da ich jetzt nicht recherchieren will und du es auch lernen musst, wirst du das rausfinden müssen. Aber wie gesagt: Bei Ethernet dürfte es egal sein. Bei SB dagegen reicht ein fixes "lsusb" in einem Terminal deiner Wahl und du bekommst die gesuchte Info.


----------



## master_j (18. Februar 2009)

ich hab diesen hier.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Februar 2009)

OK, also ein Ethernet-Modem also. Damit sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Lies dazu mal das hier:
DSL ohne Router ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2009)

Es gibt für dlan duo Adapter einen Linuxtreiber. Der wurde unter Suse 10.1 und Debian getestet.
Probier es doch mal mit dem. 
dLAN duo Starter Kit


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Februar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Es gibt für dlan duo Adapter einen Linuxtreiber. Der wurde unter Suse 10.1 und Debian getestet.
> Probier es doch mal mit dem.
> dLAN duo Starter Kit


Und was soll das jetzt?
*Erstens* braucht man für per RJ45 angeschlossene Geräte keinen Treiber, da sie über normales Ethernet kommunizieren (und das kann jedes Betriebssystem seit Microsoft Windows 3.0 eingestellt hat). Bei dLAN wichtig ist nur die Software für die Einrichtung der Verschlüsselung.
*Zweitens* geht es hier um ein Modem, also die Verbindung Telefonkabel-Computer, und nicht um eine Computer-zu-Computer-Verbindung. Die Verbindung per Computer-dLAN-dLAN-Modem-Intenet wird die Einrichtung des Modems nur noch verkomplizieren. 
*Drittens* ist dLAN meiner Erfahrung nach nicht sinnvoll. Der einzige Grund dafür wäre, wenn man durch eine Stahlwand kommunizieren will, durch die schon ein Stromkabel liegt, die aber mit neuen Kabeln nicht zu umgehen ist. Verlegte Patchkabel sind immer erste Wahl, wenn realisiertbar, dann kommt W-LAN. Und dann kommt dLAN. Und ja: Ich habe so ein Ding (aufgrund einer Metallwand). Und es dauert nach dem Rechnerstart oft eine Viertelstunde, bis ich online komme, weil das dLAN-Teil mir keine gescheite Verbindung zum DHCP aufbaut und ich somit keine valide Adresse bekomme. Jetzt habe ich zig Meter Kabel verlegt (viel Arbeit und fast gleich hohe Kosten, musste ja um die Mauer herum, bohren geht da nicht), aber habe Gigabit LAN und sofort Netzwerkzugang ohne Wartezeit. Keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## feivel (19. Februar 2009)

wenn du gar nicht damit klarkommst könntest du dir immer noch nen billigen kleinen router anschaffen...


----------

